# Gummy ICS for DX problem



## dcfountaine (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anyone flashed the beta Gummy ICS from Kjar31? I flashed on my inactive Droid X and when I went to activate the phone there is no dialer to tell Verizon 
What phone number I am trying to activate the phone to. Has anyone been able to activate there phone running this rom or have any ideas on how to get the phone activated?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jdpdata (Jul 24, 2011)

*228±

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfountaine (Dec 10, 2011)

I am talking about after you dial *228. When Verizon prompts for you to enter the number you would like to activate (area code first) there is no dialer to enter the number. The only button available to push is the back button.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes he is saying dial *228+ as in add the + hold down 0 to add the +

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## BigMamaSci (Oct 28, 2011)

If you dial *228+ (long press on 0 to get the +) it will keep the dialer up.

Edit: Oops, got ninja'd.


----------



## dcfountaine (Dec 10, 2011)

I will give that a try and let you know how things turn out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

